# Tecumseh H60-75361J Part Numbers



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

New to me Ariens 910019 snowblower. Looks to be a 1974 and in real good shape. Will need a carb rebuild as sounds like flooding and had some gas left in it. Spark looks good but the plug wire from the coil does look 40 years old. I have not worked on a Tecumseh L-head but note some oil issues if not watched. Either way will start with the carb here.

Rebuild kit
OEM - 38140. Oregon - 49840. Correct???
Gasket - Cannot find part number?? Does it usually need?
Float - Does not look to come with kit. Part number and are they usually bad?
Fuel Line diameter?

Can anyone guide on initial settings of needles? Also can this bad boy be soaked in a chem-dip safely? Last question is oil. It will be run in winter and looks like the 40 yr old manual spec'd 5w20 in cold temps?? Syn 5w20, 5w30? What is best weight?

Thanks. This thing is a tank.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

smeltjr said:


> Rebuild kit
> OEM - 38140. Oregon - 49840. Correct???
> Gasket - Cannot find part number?? Does it usually need?
> Float - Does not look to come with kit. Part number and are they usually bad?
> ...



Good morning.
Carb Kit is- 38140
Intake Gaskets are-31688A and 27915A
Fuel Line is-1/4" ID
Oil-5w-30 synthetic (in my opinion,and what I use)
Carb Settings-1 1/2 turns out on the needles to start(adjust from there)
Float-hold by ear and shake it(if no Liquid inside,is ok to use)
Carb Cleaning-Aerosol Brake cleaner and an air gun work well

Here are a few links to help you.

Engine Manual-
http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=downloadFile&JAS_File_id=2

Parts List-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=H60-75361J&dn=1019175361J-EN

Ariens information-(Thanks to Scott)
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/


----------

